# speedplay & saddle height...



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello,

I just got some Speedplay zero's, replacing some 04'ish dura ace pedals. I'm wondering if I need to raise or lower my saddle to make up for stack height. Anyone have any experience with this? Thank you.

-matt


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I adjusted the appropriate amount when I switched pedals. Whether that 1/8"-3/32" or so would be critical, it could be if your body doesn't want to adapt. YMMV.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I use SpeedPlay pedals and converted years ago from Time Pedals.
This worked for me but I kept the same shoes.

Before I changed, I put the crankarm in the 6-o'clock position and the shoe horizontal in the Time pedal. I measured from the insole of my shoe directly in line with the pedal spindle to the top front edge of my level saddle.
I then changed to SpeedPlay pedals and cleats on same shoes.
Then I adjusted my saddle height to give the same measurement insole-to-saddle from first measurement.
This will give you a close starting point from old pedals to new pedals, and you can refine from there.

Once I got it to be comfortable using the new SpeedPlays, I just recorded the distance form the outer edge of the pedal spindle(next to the lollipop) with the crank at 6-o'clock to the top front edge of level saddle and kept this measurement which is easier to perform should I remove seatpost or change saddles.

Once I have it exactly how I like it, I simply measure from Top Tube to Top Edge of saddle, and eliminate the lower measurements, assuming nothing below the Top Tube changes. You can't use this last method between bikes because the Seat Tube may be different(Different Size Frame).
Kinda long winded, but actually really easy.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

According to this Speedplay comparison chart, the stack height of Speedplay Zeros is 2.2 mm less than that of Shimano SPD-SLs. If 04'ish DAs are in fact SPD-SLs, lowering your saddle by that amount if would re-establish your exact former leg extension at crank bottom dead center. I'd do nothing at all—the 2 mm difference is insignificant in my view.

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=roadcompare.compareroad


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

wim said:


> According to this Speedplay comparison chart, the stack height of Speedplay Zeros is 2.2 mm less than that of Shimano SPD-SLs. If 04'ish DAs are in fact SPD-SLs, lowering your saddle by that amount if would re-establish your exact former leg extension at crank bottom dead center. I'd do nothing at all—the 2 mm difference is insignificant in my view.
> 
> http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=roadcompare.compareroad


Thanks..

That's exactly what I was looking for! I don't consider that 2mm to be too much either. The only consideration was that recently while on a ride some experienced friends riding behind me thought I should lower my saddle a few MM.

I have had a fit in the past year - but was told that fit is dynamic, in that as your body changes / flexability increases or decrease that fit will change.

-matt


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

mattmor said:


> I have had a fit in the past year - but was told that fit is dynamic, in that as your body changes / flexability increases or decrease that fit will change.


Fit is very dynamic. Even over very short periods, your requirements may change. For example, 3 hours of hard riding in a big gear can shorten muscles to such an extent that some riders could actually benefit from a slightly lower saddle position for the rest of the ride. Then again, the human body is adaptable to an amazing degree—so constant fiddling with saddle heights in the millimeter ranges is usually a waste of time. You'll make more power with your saddle height slightly off but unchanging than you ever could with trying to get it perfect and screwing around with it every week.


----------

